# $3 DIY String Stopper/Supressor



## nanserbe (Nov 11, 2014)

I get a wealth of information from this site, so I figure I would contribute as well.

For my 2010/2011 Martin, there was a few options for a STS (String Supression System) or String Stop. Not wanting to pay for something that I know could be made easily led me to make my own in about ten minutes. Martin's STS system runs about $32, total cost for mine was $3 - ($0.75 for each stopper, and $1.49 for the bolt). I bought two stoppers so I would have size options. My bow came with a hole pre-drilled with an allen set-screw on the side to accommodate such an add-on. 

Starting with an 8" 3/8 bolt, and your choice of a 1/2" or 3/4" stopper, cut the hex head off the bolt and file off any sharp edges:

















You only want to drill about halfway into the plug from the smaller end, mark off the drill bit. I started with a small 1/4" bit to help center the hole, and worked my way up to a 3/8" bit. The rubber is soft, so the end hole will actually be smaller than 3/8". This is good since it will help the plug stay on the end when you thread it in.









Now insert the non-threaded end of the bolt into the hole as far as you can, and line up about where you would want the stopper to be at. Remember, it's better to cut a little long and have to cut more than start over again. I aimed for about 1/4" of gap so that I could adjust the amount of gap between the string and stopper from 1/4" to touching if I wanted.

















Cut the threaded end of the bolt where you marked it, filing the sharp edges. Once you've cut the threaded portion to give you that 1/4" gap, thread it into the rubber plug. With a little pushing while you thread, mine ended up so that no threads were showing. 









Adjust the gap so that there's about 1/16" between the string and the rubber stopper, then tighten up the allen set screw.









Enjoy the spoils of your labor.









For the aesthetically conscious, either painting or putting heat-shrink over the bolt is a common practice, and I will do after I've done some testing.

Next week, I'm going to attempt a free carbon fiber version!


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2014)

*Great idea*

I have been thinking of making a string stop for my bow but i don't like the idea of drilling into the riser. Other than that i think it's a great idea!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very well done and documented this is the essence of the DIY forum, thank you sir for taking the time to document and share.


----------



## jwmissel (Oct 23, 2014)

nicely done. good info


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I did roughly the same thing only my bow already had a threaded insert ready to go. I used a hollow aluminum tube, pressed a solid piece in the end with the thread same as the thread in the bow so I could screw it to the bow
On the other end I made a solid aluminum plug, filled the hollow tube 1/2 full of mercury and plugged the tube and over that pushed a rubber foot, a rubber bung with a hole that slide nicely over the tube
Made a stabilizer as well as the string stop.
Roughly the same as yours


----------



## New activist (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you guys think it might be possible to make one of these out of say a broken carbon arrow shaft? I'm not sure how it would hold up, I know bowtech makes theirs out of carbon tubes but I'm sure it's not broken arrow shafts lol.


----------



## Ol'Red (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you using bolt cutters or an angle grinder or what to cut these bolts? Dremel?


----------



## New activist (Feb 4, 2015)

Judging by the look of it, it looks like a cutoff wheel of some kind, maybe a dremel, maybe an air cutoff, either one will work though


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

very cool, i like that idea a lot.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Ol'Red said:


> Are you using bolt cutters or an angle grinder or what to cut these bolts? Dremel?





New activist said:


> Judging by the look of it, it looks like a cutoff wheel of some kind, maybe a dremel, maybe an air cutoff, either one will work though


Looks like a hack saw guys... there is a blade in the pictures.


----------



## nanserbe (Nov 11, 2014)

Hacksaw is what I used, but it really doesn't matter what you use. Just be sure and file down any sharp points on the ends. I ended up making another out of a section of carbon fiber from a steelhead rod that was broken. For that I would recommend a dremel or really fine tooth Hacksaw blade. 

I don't think a carbon fiber Arrow shaft would fit snugly enough on the hole for the rod, but your bow may be different than mine.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's one I did for my PSE years ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=905036


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out great


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Marked. Good job


----------



## EliteHunt3r (Mar 16, 2015)

Nicely done!!


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, Looks great will be making this for my Martin.


----------

